# Gestohlene Bikes aus Köln



## olav/o (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt hat es auch bzw. mein Rad erwischt.

Am Montag den 28.01.2008 wurde mir während ein Nachbar auszog mein geliebtes Centurion No Pogo Eurofighter '98 aus meinem Keller in Köln-Lindenthal gestohlen. Da dies inzwischen eher eine Rarität ist möchte ich Euch Kölner hier bitten die Augen aufzuhalten. Das wäre sehr nett von euch.

Marke: Centurion
Modell: No Pogo Eurofighter 1998
Rahmenhöhe: 52 cm
Farbe: Rahmen = blau
Gabel und Felgen = gelb
Reifen und Sattel = schwarz
Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker = silbern

Besonderheiten: blaue Magura Hydraulik-Felgenbremsen
Marzocchi Bomber Z2 Gabel
Sachs Plasma Schaltwerk
Stronglight Kurbeln
Flite Trans Am Sattel ( Loch in der Mitte)
Shimano Klickpedale
Continental Vertical Pro Bereifung
biogrip Griffe
kleine silberne Billy-Klingel

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4435021&postcount=848


----------



## olav/o (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier ist (oder sollte) jetzt auch ein Foto zu sehen sein.
P.S. Falls jemand von Euch ein No Pogo Eurofighter bei ebay sieht wäre es nett mich zu benachrichtigen.

Danke schon mal!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftypower (26. Januar 2011)

Also am Donnerstag den 20.01.11 wurde bei mir eingebrochen und meine 2 heißgeliebten bikes geklaut.

Werde das mal machen. Ach ich wohne schon 14 Jahre in Köln-Neubrück, ohne Probleme aber in der letzten Zeit wirds schlimmer!!!

1. bike:
Cannondale rush 600 lefty schwarz matt, mit Beleuchtung+Werkzeugtasche
2006 gekauft
2. bike:
Carver pure 150 schwarz weiß mit Beleuchtung 2010 gekauft

Bilder könnt Ihr unter meinem Profil einsehen

http://www.carver.de/fileadmin/user_upload/bild/bikes_zoom/10_carver_pure_150_black_zoom.jpg

http://www.hrvatskioglasi.com/images/cannondale_rush600_bbq.jpg

Finderlohn ist garantiert!!!!


----------



## chrizofff (18. Juni 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo,[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]mir wurde mein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR (Team Red, 2010) in Köln am Neumarkt geklaut. Es war für eine halbe Stunde an einem Handgeländer angekettet.[/FONT]








 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wenn es jemand in Köln oder Umgebung sehen sollte meldet euch bitte jeder Zeit bei mir: 0171/7730191[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Danke!
[/FONT]


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (18. Juni 2011)

olav/o schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> jetzt hat es auch bzw. mein Rad erwischt.
> 
> ...


 
Hats vielleicht der Nachbar beim Auszug mit eingepackt?!


----------



## leftypower (20. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht das bike denn aus, den Link mit dem Bild konnte man nicht öffnen!!
Hab auch schon öfters ein Specialized am Peek&Coppenburg angekettet stehen sehen und mir jedes Mal gedacht....wie kann man da sein bike stehen lassen???? Ne ne ne....mir wurden die guten Teile aus der Wohnung gestohlen und übern Balkon geklaut. 




chrizofff schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo,[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]mir wurde heute mein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR (Team Red, 2010) in Köln am Neumarkt geklaut. Es war für eine halbe Stunde an einem Handgeländer angekettet.[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Hateman (16. April 2012)

Uns hat es dieses Wochenende erwischt (irgendwann 13-15.04), bin ganz fertig =(

geklaut wurden zwei Hardtails : *FOCUS Revolution* & *Cycle concept xc 675*

in Köln

das concept war von mir individuell zusammengestellt, das Focus leicht verändert.

Bilder und Daten folgen die Tage, solltet Ihr aber eines davon Angeboten bekommen meldet Euch bitte. Meine Versicherung wird wohl kaum alles übernehmen.

Einfach bockmist...

*EDIT: Hier die Bilder



 

Am Cycle Concept war mittlerweile ein neuer Velo Sattel und eine weiße 2011er REBA SL


----------



## Hateman (19. April 2012)

Hinweise zum Wiederfinden der Räder werden entsprechend belohnt !

Haltet bitte die Augen offen...


----------



## stymee23 (30. September 2013)

olav/o schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> jetzt hat es auch bzw. mein Rad erwischt.
> 
> ...


BITTE LASS ES DAS HIER SEIN.... BAU GERADE EINS ZUSAMMEN UND HABE MIR EIN PAAR BEISPIELAUFBAUTEN ANGESCHAUT... DABEI ÜBER DEN GEKLAUT THREAD GESTOLPERT UND AUF EIN "EGAY-KLEINANZEIGEN NO POGO" IN GENAU DER AUSSTATTUNG WIE VON DIR BESCHRIEBEN.

HOFFENDLICH BIST DU NOCH AKTIV IM FORUM UND LIEST DAS HIER


http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/centurion-no-pogo-eurofighter/133861334-217-667


----------

